# The Official "PRC-200 on Hirsch Golfer" Thread



## Blaise (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey Ladies ad Gentlemen,

been thinking a while now about creating this thread, since many of you have asked me via PMs and posts on the Forum about the Hirsch Golfer strap. As the "inventor" of this cool combination, I thought I should start a thread where everybody can (and should!) post a pic of his/her PRC 200-Golfer combo. This would make others, perhaps new PRC owners to decide (I'm looking at you Mr ninja;-)) more easily when they are hesitating whether to purchase this strap or not...

So I'm calling all my fellow members with the combo (*Dasser, Alphabase, t0ma, aed, tomwilliams, krloz, ed-orange, triumph87... etc etc*), to post you pics and opinions regarding this issue.

Last but not least the pics I'm sure many of you have seen before. I realized that we could give a theme to this thread to make it more fun; so I now proudly announce the sub-title:_ The PRC-Golfer combo around the World;-)_

The watch in my old apartment, outside is the ancient city-wall(the green thing:-s) of my beautiful city, Pécs in *Hungary *









Kickin-it at the beach of Southwold, Suffolk, *UK *









Laying on rocks on Island Vir, in *Croatia* last summer









all right guys, your turn:-!


----------



## Blaise (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, as far as I see there are no combo owners around Tissot Forum...too bad this place is not ready for this kind of thread yet...


----------



## Dasser (Jan 23, 2008)

:-!


----------



## guoweiok (Nov 29, 2008)

Blaise said:


> Well, as far as I see there are no combo owners around Tissot Forum...too bad this place is not ready for this kind of thread yet...


Don't lose your heart...I am sure there will be combo owners coming out. You have influenced a lot of people on this combo....


----------



## Blaise (Apr 7, 2008)

guoweiok said:


> Don't lose your heart...I am sure there will be combo owners coming out. You have influenced a lot of people on this combo....


thanks man, hope so;-)


----------



## R/T Hemi (Feb 14, 2009)

Sure has influenced me. I just lost a bidding war on the bay. I was trying to pick up a PRC200 because of you. I even ordered the stap before i have the watch. :-s :-! :thanks


----------



## guoweiok (Nov 29, 2008)

R/T Hemi said:


> Sure has influenced me. I just lost a bidding war on the bay. I was trying to pick up a PRC200 because of you. I even ordered the stap before i have the watch. :-s :-! :thanks


haha...don't worry, one PRC200 will come to you some day...b-)


----------



## R/T Hemi (Feb 14, 2009)

guoweiok said:


> haha...don't worry, one PRC200 will come to you some day...b-)


You are correct. That "some day" will be either Friday or Saturday. I ordered mine today from Jomashop.


----------



## children (Feb 23, 2009)

very nice combo :-!
I just bought this watch like an hour ago (for $360au or $250us)

i was going to put the hirsch curved end on it, but after looking at your pics, I may have to go for the golfer


----------



## Aardvark (Apr 2, 2009)

children,

I noticed you're in Brisbane like me. I've been trying to source one of these watches. Where did you get such a good price? Off the net I'm guessing?

Cheers


----------



## children (Feb 23, 2009)

No there is an AD next to Hardy Brothers.
It's this Chinese Duty Free (but you don't need to be traveling), 
I wasn't planning to buy the watch, but he quoted me $360au (from $5xx); so I couldn't resist.

NEVER BUY OFF THE NET, you wont get warranty, and it'll be fake most likely..


----------



## R/T Hemi (Feb 14, 2009)

children said:


> No there is an AD next to Hardy Brothers.
> It's this Chinese Duty Free (but you don't need to be traveling),
> I wasn't planning to buy the watch, but he quoted me $360au (from $5xx); so I couldn't resist.
> 
> NEVER BUY OFF THE NET, you wont get warranty, and it'll be fake most likely..


I have to disagree with you on this subject. There are plenty of reputable online merchants who do not sell fakes.


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

I have't been able to find one, but does anyone know if the golfer strap comes in a dark brown?


----------



## children (Feb 23, 2009)

yea like authenticwatches.com etc, but they still don't have warranty, and sometimes some parts aren't genuine even if the watch is genuine (rare unlucky case). I wouldn't risk buying off the net when if there is only 5-10% difference on a $500 watch..


----------



## Dasser (Jan 23, 2008)

Apart from the Rolex (which was given to me), all my watches were bought online, all with serial numbers and warranty cards and 2 of them i have sent for work to ADs/manufacturer and was fine. They are out there you just have to be wise in your choices! My freelancer just arrived from SWD and it's STUNNING  Also, it was straight from RW as far as i can tell; never been handled :-!

ps sorry, couldn't resist posting a pic :-d:-d


----------



## R/T Hemi (Feb 14, 2009)

children said:


> yea like authenticwatches.com etc, but they still don't have warranty, and sometimes some parts aren't genuine even if the watch is genuine (rare unlucky case). I wouldn't risk buying off the net when if there is only 5-10% difference on a $500 watch..


I agree, 5- 10% difference i would just buy from an AD. But 25% or more is more than enough reason for me to purchase from a reputable dealer with some form of warranty.


----------



## R/T Hemi (Feb 14, 2009)

BTW, i missed the UPS man this morning. So my PRC200 is scheduled to be delivered on Monday. I have already received the hirsch golfer. I will try to get some pics up if i can take some decent enough shots.


----------



## children (Feb 23, 2009)

brands like tissot is a high discount brand, off the street you can get 30~40% if you know how to haggle, grey market wont do much better than that..


----------



## R/T Hemi (Feb 14, 2009)

It finally arrived....



















I would really like to get ahold of a SS bracelet also!


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

Very nice photos. :-! Enjoy that great looking watch!!!


----------



## R/T Hemi (Feb 14, 2009)

leewmeister said:


> Very nice photos. :-! Enjoy that great looking watch!!!


Thank you, sir.


----------



## Blaise (Apr 7, 2008)

Had to bring up the post for the new PRC-Golfer owners, so they can post theirs too...

come on guys!!!;-)


----------



## aed (Jan 24, 2009)

Can't let this golfer combo thread down. . Taken in the office Guildford UK.


----------



## LazyEngineer (Aug 21, 2009)

I just got a new black-faced PRC-200 in the mail yesterday. I already have a Rolex Oysterquartz with a somewhat similar metal band, so I'm looking to put a leather or rubber band on the Tissot so that I can have a completely different watch. I like the look of the Hirsch Golfer, but I'm wondering about other options. Here are some others I am considering.

The frontrunner: A racing strap similar to the Di-Modell below. Tissot has several chronographs with a rally strap similar to this one. I like it, but the wife - not so much. Your thoughts?









Option 2: I also like the black Di-Modell Montana. This would be a somewhat sporty look, but also classic.









Option 3: I also think a "Carbon" look could be nice. Another Di-Modell:









Finally, I am curious about the size people order. The 18mm will obviously be too small, but what is the harm in that as long as I use 19mm lugs? Wouldn't it just fit a little loose? On the other hand, can you squeeze into a 20mm strap?


----------



## Blaise (Apr 7, 2008)

LazyEngineer said:


> ...can you squeeze into a 20mm strap?


yes you can! buy the 20mm one, we all have that size;-)


----------



## Gozoid (Aug 17, 2009)

I like the Montana best as an alternate to the Golfer, but perhaps without the contrast stitching. With yellow hands (the watch in your picture has white hands) on the Tissot it may look a bit busy. I haven't yet replaced my PRC200's metal band, but I like the look of my black-face PR50 with an all-black leather band similar to the Montana.


----------



## LazyEngineer (Aug 21, 2009)

Hmmm. Well, the hour and minute hands are white as well as the numbers, so the white stitching might not look too bad. Still haven't pulled the trigger though.


----------



## KevL (Feb 2, 2010)

where can I purchase a hirsch golfer online for the best price?


----------



## Blaise (Apr 7, 2008)

KevL said:


> where can I purchase a hirsch golfer online for the best price?


here i guess, good luck


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

How is your PRC/golfer combo holding up, Blaise? Any recent photos?


----------



## aw198 (Sep 12, 2009)

Does the Hirsch Golfer fit with the tissot deployment clasp that comes with the leather strap on the PRC200?

I have a hadley roma carbon strap that looks nice on the watch, but I couldn't get the original deployment to work on it because the strap is too thick, so I was wondering if I would have the same problem if I get the Golfer...:think:


----------



## karuselli (Apr 18, 2012)

leewmeister said:


> How is your PRC/golfer combo holding up, Blaise? Any recent photos?


Actually not so good. I bought mine in June 2011 and the strap is nearly torn apart. I haven't used it in sauna or shower and not even in sports. I contacted the seller (Watchbandcenter) as I was disappointed about the quality. Their answers was blunt - this is normal wear and tear and the warranty doesn't cover it. Also they answered that some manufacturers recommend changing the strap every six months! So I think I'm going back using the original bracelet although I really loved this combo. I just can't take a chance losing my watch and I definitely won't buy a new Golfer.


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

Bummer. :-(


----------



## Blaise (Apr 7, 2008)

leewmeister said:


> How is your PRC/golfer combo holding up, Blaise? Any recent photos?


Hi Lee,

sorry for the (very very very ) late reply.:-(

regarding the strap, mine is about 4 years old, if my memory servers me correctly, and I pretty much had the same problem as *karuselli*. I was quick though and when I saw that the strap started to wear out because of the constant in- and out buckling I made a move and purchased a butterfly deployant with safety buttons. I have since bought some more and equipped all of my watches with one. They are very cheap on eBay (need to find the right vendor though) and preserve the strap's life like a charm. I have no problem with my Golfer what so ever.

If you guys wish, I can take some photos of the current condition of the strap and post them here. Have to admit I don't wear it that much nowadays but I used to for like 2 years or so. I still think it's a very comfortable and nice strap, gives a cool look to any sports model (I've tried on my Speedy Pro, a Breitling Superocean and recently on this)

In the meantime, keep them PRC-Golfer combos coming guys!:-!


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome back, Blaise!! I hope you plan to stay for a while. How are things in Hungary?


----------



## Blaise (Apr 7, 2008)

leewmeister said:


> Welcome back, Blaise!! I hope you plan to stay for a while. How are things in Hungary?


Thanks for the warm welcome Lee:-!,

yes, I plan to stay and stop by to see what's going on in my second favorite forum, every now and then.;-)

Things are great here, the sun is out and the collection looks steady with some more vintage stuff added to the box. I'm glad to see you are still around doing what you do best - running the whole circus

I'll update my post with the Golfer pics as soon as I get home from work tonight.


----------



## Raashid (Oct 29, 2012)

Blaise said:


> here i guess, good luck


Hey man, i have PRC200(black) too for 5 years and last strap i had Hirsh Duke which is very similar with orig leather strap and also fits well. But i want to ask you about foreign shops coz of i didnt find any in Czech rep. where should they sell it I mean the Golfer... I'm also thinking about Modena if i won't find good shop to buy Golfer
and your link over didn't work for me... thx for reactions ;-)


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)

*The Hirsch Golfer was discontinued a few years ago but you may still find a few available if you look about, online is probably your best chance of finding one.

No worries with the Modena, this is current range by Hirsch, if you need to know anymore please feel free to contact us at WatchObsession*


----------



## jimbo123 (Sep 19, 2007)

Hello,

I bought a Hirsch Golfer strap for my PRC 200 about 2 years ago, maybe even 3 years ago. I don't wear my watch all the time and that's probably why it lasted this long. Now it is starting to break apart and I need a new one.

One thing I liked about this strap was that the rubber inside/leather outside combo. Are there any other straps that are like this? I don't really want to go for another Golfer because I don't like all the little dots on the leather anymore.


----------

